# Factory Tour and other Tour de Georgia info



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

We have tried to put together all kinds of useful information for those who will want to see the Tour de Georgia live this year. The third stage time trial ends in Chattanooga, and the next 2 days of mountain stages are easily accessible from Chattanooga too. 
The link below gives you info about the stages, accommodations, coffee shops and how you can tour the Litespeed facility. We'll continue to add more information cyclists or cycling enthusiasts might find interesting.

Herbert
Litespeed

http://www.litespeed.com/blog/weblog.aspx


----------

